# Buns March On!



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

[align=center]You ARE allowed to vote for more than one bun!

Let's see who are our 
Grand Champion, 1st Runner Up, 2nd Runner Up, Honorable Mentions and Awesome Participants!!!

The contestants are....
(drumroll please...







)

Elf Mommy's Elf






Gilbert and Sullivan's Gilbert & Sullivan






Hazel-Mom's Hazel






Kazumi's Sebastian






Lover_Of_Lopz' Summer & Keebler






Numbat's Inky






SOOOSKA's Buttercup






SOOOSKA's Daisy Mae






TinysMom's Zeus






bransworld's Weezy






[/align]


----------



## Becca (Mar 17, 2009)

Voted for them all


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there a way to make the last photo bigger ?


----------



## Bashful (Mar 17, 2009)

ah!! its hard to choose!! but man are they all adorable!! â¥â¥â¥â¥â¥â¥â¥â¥â¥


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Voted for them all


we're allowed to vote for more than one:??


----------



## Numbat (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, voting for them all doesn't help much though


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Voted for them all
> ...


_Yes  You have to do it all at once though......_


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Yeah, voting for them all doesn't help much though


_I know hehe but I couldn't pick _


----------

